# World of Warcraft Frame einbruch



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Sers @ all

Kurz und knapp zu meinem prob.

Ich habe seit gestern meine alten Graka ( 2x Sapphire 2600 XT crossfire ) rausgeworfen und mir eine Zotac gtx 285 gegönnt.
Mit meinem alten karten erzielte ich frames von 75. 
Mit meiner neuen komm ich gerade mal auf 40 frames, sogar bis 15 im raid bei boss kämpfen. 
Hat wer ne Ahnung oder vorschläge den es kann ja net sein das ich nen Porsche fahre der aber so schnell wie nen trabbi iss.

MFG

Poisen


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Eingabeverzögerung ist deaktiviert? 

Treiber komplett richtig *entfernt*?

Neue Treiber richtig drauf gespielt?_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

poisensnake schrieb:


> Sers @ all
> 
> Kurz und knapp zu meinem prob.
> 
> ...


Was hast du für eine Cpu? was für ein Mainboard?


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

vll netzteil zu schwach.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> vll netzteil zu schwach.


Eher nicht. Entweder ist es kein aktueller Treiber oder in den Trebiern ist was falsch optimiert. Eines von beidem wirds wohl sein.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

oder es liegt ganz einfach an wow! kannst ja mal ins offizielle  Forum schauen wie sich da alle beschweren die auch super top Rechner haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

Einerseits wird wahrscheinlich die CPU viel zu schwach sein. Webseiten die einen Benchmarktest mit solch einer Karte machen, nutzen meist eine übertaktete CPU mit 4Ghz damit die Graka nicht ausgebremst wird.
Vorher mit den alten Karten wirst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht in den höchsten Einstellungen/Grafikdetails gespielt haben, also ist auch von daher schon einiges mehr an Rechenleistung erforderlich.
Und um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken. Wenn man einen Turbolader einbaut, aber der Motor zu schwach ist, dann passt da was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> oder es liegt ganz einfach an wow! kannst ja mal ins offizielle  Forum schauen wie sich da alle beschweren die auch super top Rechner haben.


Die können vielleicht auch nicht mit ihren super rechnern umgehen. Bei mir is alles super.....ohne super gamer cumputer

BTT: Ich würde sagen du hast die treiber nicht richtig installirt oder die alten nich richtig deinstalliert....

Poste einfach mal dein System..


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Aber den Vorschlag mit der CPU würd ich mal eher tippen und zustimmen wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.

MFG
Poisen


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Die alten treiber der Ati karten habe ich mit driver sweeper gelöscht und die treiber der aktuellen karte sind die neusten.

MFG

Poisen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

Schau mal im Nvidia Menü nach ob der AA/Af an ist.


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Hab da 2 menü's einmal Globale einstellungen dort ist alles aus
und einmal Programmeinstellungen dort kann ich für jedes Prog oder Game verschiedene Profile zuordnen was verwendet wird gegenwärtig ist bei wow alles auf anwendungsgesteuert gestellt

MFG

Poisen


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Das Netzteil fällt denk ich weg ist nen Enermax Liberty mit 550 Watt.
Mainboard iss nen Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 mit aktuellen Bios F14C
die alten karten von ATi liefen im crossfire modus mit allen einstellungen auf sehr hoch flüssig,
nur schatten waren aus weil crossfire da nen prob hat und die schatten alle flackernt dargestellt wurden.
Ram ist OCZ 1024MB PC2-6400U CL4 XTC OCZ2P800R22GK 

  Typ: DDR2-800
• Kapazität: 1GB
• Takt: 800MHz
• Latenz: CL4-4-4-12
• Spannung: 2,1 V

Insgesammt habe ich 4 gig verbaut sie laufen im dualchannel.

habe gerad enen Benchmark mit Farcry2 gemacht:

Settings: Demo(Ranch Small), 1440x900 (75Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(8x), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Ultra High), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High), Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)


    * Total Frames: 2338, Total Time: 51,01s
    * Average Framerate: 45,83
    * Max. Framerate: 71,89 (Frame:343, 6,38s)
    * Min. Framerate: 32,60 (Frame:1564, 33,61s)


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

als Hinweiß: Man kann Beiträge editieren um nachträglich noch Infos hinzuzufügen.

Aber du hast Recht, das NT ist stark genug. Der Prozessor ist allerdings ein wenig schwach, aber noch im Rahmen. Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard/Ram?


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

poisensnake schrieb:


> Das Netzteil fällt denk ich weg ist nen Enermax Liberty mit 550 Watt.
> *Mainboard iss nen Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 mit aktuellen Bios F14C*
> die alten karten von ATi liefen im crossfire modus mit allen einstellungen auf sehr hoch flüssig,
> nur schatten waren aus weil crossfire da nen prob hat und die schatten alle flackernt dargestellt wurden.
> ...




da asoriel^^


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

das mb stand aber schon in der dx.diag
also die schatten koennten dir vll die 30 frames ziehn ( hab ka , spiele kein wow).
deine cpu ist fue rne 285 etwas schwach.
da sollte man schon mindestens nen 8400 bzw nen c2q/phenom 2 haben.
stell mal die schatten aus und guck dann , wie sich die fps verhalten.


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> das mb stand aber schon in der dx.diag
> also die schatten koennten dir vll die 30 frames ziehn ( hab ka , spiele kein wow).
> deine cpu ist fue rne 285 etwas schwach.
> da sollte man schon mindestens nen 8400 bzw nen c2q/phenom 2 haben.
> stell mal die schatten aus und guck dann , wie sich die fps verhalten.




So gerade mal getestet ob alles hoch oder auf niedrig in wow es bleibt bei der niedrigen frame rate von sage und schreibe 20 frames in dalaran.


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

in dalaran is das aber nen generelles problem...
so wie ich das bis jetzt gelesen habe, hat da so gut wie jeder probleme.

geh mal in nen "leeres" gebiet in nordend und guck, wieviele frames du da hast.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

oh sorry, dass ich das MB/Ram übersehen hab tut mir Leid. An sich passt der Rechner aber, da sollten deutlich mehr FPS rauskommen.

Hast du das Problem mit weniger FPS in allen Spielen oder nur in WoW? Sollte es in allen Spielen sein, lass mal 3DMark06 durchlaufen.


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

Iss tasächlich nur in wow weiter oben habe ich gerade noch nen farcry2 benchmark resultat hinzugefügt.
die frames ändern sich gerade mal nur von 20 in dalaran auf 25-30 im leeren gebiet.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Ich sagst ja es liegt an wow!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Die CPU limitiert in Wow niemals. Und nachdem es nur in Wow so ist, wird es wohl auch an Wow liegen.


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

da iss mir gerade mal nen gehirn schiss gekommen kann es sein das meine i-net leitung daran schuld iss.
z.b. die grafikkarte iss fix und baut die infos die sie erhält, zu schnell ab und muss warten weil sie zu schnell iss als das meine leitung neue daten ihr zukommen lässt.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

gib mal in der command shell "tracert www.yahoo.de" ein und schau dir die Latenz an.

<100ms gut
>100ms geht so
>200ms beschissen

Aber generell würd ich ja schon sagen, daß man den Unterschied zwischen ruckeln und lag merkt.


----------



## poisensnake (1. März 2009)

na ja iss 60 - 80ms


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

das is absolut in ordnung.
haste vlt. nen bekannten / freund ,der ne bessere cpu fuer 775 hat? z.b. nen 8400 oder nen 9550


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

Leider nein aber nen kolege hat das gleiche prob mit ner ATI 4850 den seine frames sind auch im keller nur nicht so schlimm wie bei mir.
er hat aber das von der grund ausstattung das gleiche sprich mainboard ram etc.
deswegen denk ich mittlerweile auch das es an der cpu liegt obwohl eigentlich wow die cpu nicht so limitiert.

MFG

Poisen


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

WoW limitiert die CPU eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber ein bekanntes Problem. Gerade Leute mit stärkeren Systemen beklagen sich über Ruckler. Ich kann mit meinem alten E2200 und damals noch X1650Pro in Dalaran auch bei 20FPS spielen, bei allem auf max. ohne Schatten bei 1280x1024. Raiden war ich nie damit, das kann ich dir nicht sagen wie es da aussieht.

edit:

@cleat: Du hast das in Worte gefasst, was ich irgendwie nicht hinbekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

wow limitiert deine cpu nicht, keine sorge .. *g*

was du meinst, ist dass wow die cpu nicht so beansprucht, dass sie der limitierende faktor sein kann.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

jo meinte nicht wow limitiert meine CPU kleiner denk fehler von mir, meinte eher das die CPU zu lahm iss für die graka und mit daten nicht nach kommt, werde nachher mal die CPU bissel oc so das sie bei 3 gig läuft und schauen ob die frames steigen. So kann ich wenigstens CPU  ausschliessen oder muss doch ne neue bestellen. Ansonsten weiss ich auch net mehr weiter.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

das kannst du bleiben lassen, das wird dir nicht wirklich viel bringen, und wenn man sich mit OC nicht auskennt, macht man eher was kaputt als dass es schneller läuft.
Ich kann dir von vorne herein sagen, dass deine CPU zu lahm für die Grafikkarte ist, aber sie auf 3Ghz zu übertakten bringt auch nix.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

kolege meinte aber auch das es bei ihn erst seit dem er vista drauf hat so berg ab ging mit den frames.Mit XP lief es porno entweder fantasy oder ist wirklich so. Ich will jetzt net alles neu drauf ziehen.


----------



## Gnolius (2. März 2009)

Also bei mir in Dalaran sind es mit meiner Hd4850 so um die 30 Frames , außerhalb so um die 80/90. Über Wlan mit nem 6400+ X2. Ich denke das geht vollkommen in Ordnung ich brauch in Dalaran keine 12381 Frames. Und 19 Frames reichen aus.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Das mit Vista kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ein Kumpel von mir spielt unter Vista 64bit mit einer 8800GTS und 6600 Quad und hat absolut keine Probleme. Und die CPU limitiert ganz bestimmt nicht. Lad dir doch ein Tool runter, mit dem du die CPU-Auslastung während des spielens beobachten kannst.

Ich glaube nicht, daß die bei 100% liegt. Und wenn dem so ist, dann limitiert auch nichts. Auch nicht, wenn deine Graka 5mal soviel Power hätte. Eine Limitierung liegt immer erst vor, wenn die CPU auf 100% ist und nicht mehr mitkommt. Oder im umgekehrten Fall die Graka zu 100% ausgelastet ist und die CPU keine Daten bekommt.

Stellt sich nun die Frage, an was es liegen könnte. So langsam bekommt man allerdings den Eindruck, daß Wow mit neuen Grafikkarten absolut nichts anfangen kann. Wenn alles andere normal läuft, dann wüsste ich nicht, wo man da ansetzen sollte.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja, also ich hab WoW mit ca. 100FPS in der offenen Welt und mit ca. 30-40FPS in Dalaran gespielt, das ganze aber bei einer Auflösung von 3840x1024. Auf 1280x1024 dürfte es also nochmal deutlich mehr sein. Dabei waren alle Einstellungen auf max. und Schatten/Eingabeverzögerung aus.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

Nun ja ich habe den blizzard suport mal die daten zukommen lassen und bin jetzt mal gespannt zu welcher lösung sie kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke aber milerweile es liegt:

a: an der zu schwachen CPU
b: an WOW das es mit der neuen Grafikkarte net klar kommt.

aber wenn ich so die stats von Asoriel sehe muss bei mir ja irgendwo nen hacken sein.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

nein, deine CPU ist definitv nicht zu schwach. Ich denk eher, dass es softwaretechnisch zwischen GTX285/WoW einfach noch nicht hundertprozentig klappt. Rein von der Leistung her dürfte meine aber ein Stückchen vor deiner liegen, trotzdem solltest du deutlich (!) mehr FPS haben.

Im Internet hab ich aber keine Probleme mit deiner Combo gefunden, vllt. weiß der Blizzard-Support ja mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Glück dabei!


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, also ich hab WoW mit ca. 100FPS in der offenen Welt und mit ca. 30-40FPS in Dalaran gespielt, das ganze aber bei einer Auflösung von 3840x1024. Auf 1280x1024 dürfte es also nochmal deutlich mehr sein. Dabei waren alle Einstellungen auf max. und Schatten/Eingabeverzögerung aus.



verlink mal plz den bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

gibt ja nen üblen monitor von alienware der panorama blick hat. 

Zu meinen prob es löst sich gerade mit der taktrate meiner CPU hab jetzt meine CPU mit 3,2 GHZ laufen und verzeichne gleich 20 frames mehr in dalaran sprich ne anhebung von 20 auf 40 frames. 

Also muss ne neue CPU her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ich mal noch auf die Antwort von Blizz gespannt 
euch allen thx für die hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

dann empfehle ich dir nen q9550 wennes uebrig hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von nem dual auf nen dual wuerde ich naemlich nimmer gehn.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Hol dir nen 940 Be brauchst halt nur nen neues Mb dazu.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ehm der q9550 is in benches eig besser als der ph2 940 ( den werd ich mri auch demnaechst holen *sabber*).
ausserdem hat er doch shcon nen 775 board.-> billiger


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

@Minimitmit: Das ist ein (bzw. drei) LG Flatron L1953TR mit einer Matrox TripleHead2Go verbunden. In meinem SysProfil findest du auch einen Screenshot von meinem Desktop.

Edit: Der Q9550 werkelt bei mir auch. Super Teil, das muss man sagen! Im Vergleich zum Phenom II X4 940 ist er in etwa gleichauf, manchmal schneller, aber nicht wirklich deutlich.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ehm der q9550 is in benches eig besser als der ph2 940 ( den werd ich mri auch demnaechst holen *sabber*).


Ja der Q9550 ist etwas schneller (merkt man nicht), aber der phII hat einen offenen Multi und ist einfach besser zuübertakten.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Naja, eigentlich schon fast immer schneller


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich schon fast immer schneller


Ja aber der Sinn vom 940 ist es übertaktet zuwerden. Und da ist er besser als der Q9550. Wenn man nicht übertaaktet lohnt sich die Be einfach nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ja aber der Sinn vom 940 ist es übertaktet zuwerden. Und da ist er besser als der Q9550. Wenn man nicht übertaaktet lohnt sich die Be einfach nicht.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der 9550 lässt sich besonders im E0-Stepping besser übertakten. Meiner geht bis 4 Ghz. Bei einem 940 ist laut Tests oft schon bei 3,4 Ghz Schluss. Stickstoffkühlungen mal außen vor, daß ist eh Nonsense.

Edit:

lies mal:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...ebertaktbarkeit

1,45 Volt und gerade mal bis 3,6 Ghz 100% stabil. Meiner läuft mit 1,325 die 4 Ghz völlig stabil. Aktuell wieder gedrosselt auf 3,4 Ghz mit 1,25 V Spannung.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

Jo wegen OC hab ich mir auch damals den E6750 geholt musste halt nur einen von den guten bekommen mit niedriger V core da es von werk ja auch welche mit erhöhter gibt und nicht so gut zum oc sind, den Q9550 müsst ich mir gerade mal beeugeln net das ich vom stuhl falle wegen den preis.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

230€. Wenn dann aber bitte mit neuem E0-Stepping. Macht aber gehörig Dampf.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

beim 940 brauchste halt mehr gleuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab shcon von leuten gelesen, die mit so ner cpu ohne vcore spannungserhöhung auf 3,6 ghz gekommen sind.


----------



## poisensnake (2. März 2009)

Wo liegt den jetzt bitte der unterschied? ausser im E0 Stepping und Preis?

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX EO Stepping 264€

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX 249,90


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

im Stepping. Der Preis ist aber angemessen. E0 ist aber deutlich zu bevorzugen!


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Diverse Bugfixings, die du dir bitte selber ergoogeln möchtest. Hab sie kürzlich hier in einem anderen Thread verlinkt. Außerdem braucht er etwas weniger Spannung und ist etwas kühler.
Und das OC-Potenzial ist wie seinerzeit beim G0-Stepping des alten 6600 Quad in den meisten Fällen außerordentlich gut. Beim C1-Stepping brauchst da mehr Glück.

Wobei man natürlich auch nen schlechten E0 bekommen kann. Die haben halt einfach eine gewisse Streuung. Meiner rennt aber wie der Teufel.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der 9550 lässt sich besonders im E0-Stepping besser übertakten. Meiner geht bis 4 Ghz. Bei einem 940 ist laut Tests oft schon bei 3,4 Ghz Schluss. Stickstoffkühlungen mal außen vor, daß ist eh Nonsense.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Mit Luftkühlung?. Ich hab nur neulich gelesen das der 920 mit luftkühlung locker auf 3,5 ghz geht. Beim 940 weiss ich keinen genauen Wert.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

meinen habe ich bislang nicht über 3,5Ghz getrieben. Möglich wäre aber sicher noch einiges. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren das damals unter Prim95 gerademal 45°C. Genau Werte kenne ich nichtmehr, aber im Moment reicht mir die Leistung vollkommen aus.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

das mit dem phenom 2 kommt sehr auf die produktionswoche an.
manche kriegen den ohne vcore net mal auf 3,2 waehrend andere den stabil auf 3,6 betreiben , und den mit erhoehung des vcores sogar auf 4-4,2 hochtreiben ( stabil).


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

solche Werte sind mit dem Q9550 auch möglich, siehe Klos.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

schon klar.
allerdings is der ph 2 nen nativer quad, sollte also in auf quads ausgelegten spielen ( die auch irgendwann mal kommen sollten...)
besser darstehen.
und meine rmeinugn nach muss man gar net die cpu uebertakten, da die dinger doch sowieso schnell genug sind.
und ausserdem is der ph 2 billiger als der q950 ( 205 zu 270).
das ist doch schon deutlich. fuer nen kauefer, der auf sein budget achtet, ist der ph2 doch attraktiver.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> schon klar.
> allerdings is der ph 2 nen nativer quad, sollte also in auf quads ausgelegten spielen ( die auch irgendwann mal kommen sollten...)
> besser darstehen.
> und meine rmeinugn nach muss man gar net die cpu uebertakten, da die dinger doch sowieso schnell genug sind.
> ...



Ist völlig wurst, ob nativ oder nicht. Es geht um die vier Kerne und nicht darum, wie sie kommunizieren. Phenom I war auch ein nativer Quad und hatte nicht annährend die Leistung eines 9550. Und auch der jetzige 940er kommt in Spielen sowie anderen Anwendungen nicht an den 9550er ran, obwohl er mehr Takt hat.

Es ist also völlig Latte, ob es nun ein nativer Quad ist, bei welchem die Kerne über Crossbars kommunizieren, oder im Falle von Penryn, über den FSB. Nehalem ist auch ein echter Quadcore, aber das ist das letzte, was ihn so schnell macht.

Einer optimierten Software ist es egal, wie die Kerne kommunizieren, nur die Anzahl zählt.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

aso das wusste ich net...
jetzt binch trotzdem schlauer ^^
aber der ph2 ist einfahc preis /leistungsmaessig besser.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Jo, daß auf jeden. Und ist ja auch ein guter Prozzi. Von der Innovation her waren die Phenom I ja schon um Welten vorraus. Nativer Quad, intergrierter Speichercontroller, HTTL anstelle des alten FSB usw.
Nur dumm, daß unterm Strich trotzdem so wenig rauskam

Um so besser, daß die jetzigen Prozzis mal wieder was taugen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Gegen Nehalem stinken sie zwar immer noch ab, aber der spielt auch in einer anderen Preisklasse. Insbesondere was Mainboard angeht.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

wobei der i7 920 schon relativ erschwinglich ist. Kosten der anderen Komponenten kommen natürlich noch dazu, dann wird das ganz ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

also 260 euro fuer dne i7 920 sind ok.
aber die 200+ fuers mainboard*hust* + nen 100 euro tri kit.
ne danke.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Ja, daß dumme Mobo. Mal sehen, vielleicht kauf ich mir Weihnachten nen Corei5 mit Geforce GTX350


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Wie Klos nicht in den Laber Thread kommt und mir ne Frage beantwortet >_<_


----------



## poisensnake (3. März 2009)

Ich warte denk ich mal jetzt die CBIT ab und schau was an den preisen noch gedreht wird, den letztes jahr hab ich mir schon im hintern gebissen, wo ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft habe und nach der CEBIT die gleiche für 100 € weniger hätte haben können.


----------

